# Random request but also put your city or town - not only the country when introducing yourself.



## gsilbers (May 14, 2017)

That way i can become a virtual turist and google street view new places i woudnt of thought before to check out. 

I mean, those EU cities and towns are just amazing!


----------



## Alohabob (May 14, 2017)

Stranger danger!


----------



## Jaap (May 19, 2017)

Well been almost 10 years ago since I introduced myself here, but if you want to check out a nice small European town (100.000 people living here) check out my hometown Zwolle, The Netherlands and enjoy being a virtual tourist. Nice idea!


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Well been almost 10 years ago since I introduced myself here, but if you want to check out a nice small European town (100.000 people living here) check out my hometown Zwolle, The Netherlands and enjoy being a virtual tourist. Nice idea!



that IS nice! It has a small city center thats very pedestrian. neat. 
I wished i knew when i visited utretch back in the day. well, i wanted to go to amseterdam but only hotels available there. we thought it was another neighborhood but very nice surpsie once we got there. it was early 2000 so they some techno music festival as well.


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2017)

Alohabob said:


> Stranger danger!


 haahhaahah I def didnt thought about that aspect when i wrote the thread 
hey, now ill be peaking into your window.


----------



## Jaap (May 24, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> that IS nice! It has a small city center thats very pedestrian. neat.
> I wished i knew when i visited utretch back in the day. well, i wanted to go to amseterdam but only hotels available there. we thought it was another neighborhood but very nice surpsie once we got there. it was early 2000 so they some techno music festival as well.



Utrecht is one of the nicest cities in my opinion here and I love Amsterdam, but so many nice small cities as well to visit and to enjoy. I love to do explore those "unknown" towns when I am visiting other countries.
Well let me know if you are ever close again!


----------



## dannymc (May 24, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Well been almost 10 years ago since I introduced myself here, but if you want to check out a nice small European town (100.000 people living here) check out my hometown Zwolle, The Netherlands and enjoy being a virtual tourist. Nice idea!



wow you're here 10 years Jaap. you must of seen some big names come through here over the past 10 years. i think it would be a nice idea if VI recognize those loyal subscribers such as yourself and give a bit of recognition on your 10 year anniversary. 

Danny


----------



## Jaap (May 24, 2017)

dannymc said:


> wow you're here 10 years Jaap. you must of seen some big names come through here over the past 10 years. i think it would be a nice idea if VI recognize those loyal subscribers such as yourself and give a bit of recognition on your 10 year anniversary.
> 
> Danny



Well being here and having learned so much in this decade is just invaluable. Things have evolved here so much and it is nice to see how it went from a small community to where it is today and yeah a lot people came and went (known and unknown). I hope to enjoy it here for a few more "10 years"


----------

